# Problème d'accès FB depuis iPad Air 2



## Blade.p (26 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai plusieurs appareils, avec mon dernier iPad Air 2, chaque fois que j'ai un message FB, j'essaye de le lire et là, à chaque fois, je dois me reconnecter avec mon MP (l'identifiant est bon et je demande de garder ma session ouverte).
L'iMac, l'iBook et l'iPhone... pas de problème... (uniquement en WIFI via une borne express).
Je cherche dans les paramètres, j'ai la dernière version de l'OS et de FB.
une idée lumineuse ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## tantoillane (26 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir,

Essaie d'aller dans Réglages (l'app Réglagles de iOS) puis facebook.
Cas 1 - Ton compte apparait : Tu le supprimes et le remets
Cas 2 - Ton compte n'apparait pas : Essaies de l'ajouter

Ton compte devrait apparaitre la où c'est tout gribouillé sur cette image


----------



## Blade.p (26 Janvier 2015)

Merci mais je ne vois rien...
Je n'ai pas Pages comme toi (mais je suppose que ce n'est rien).
J'ai actualisé mes contacts...
Rien ne se passe.
Bonne nuit !


----------



## Blade.p (27 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
Je viens encore d'essayer, j'ai supprimé mon compte et je l'ai remis... idem, il perd chaque fois mon MP ????


----------



## lineakd (30 Janvier 2015)

@Blade.p, soit le bienvenu!
Teste ceci:


> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'ipad) et fini par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home), jusqu’à ce que le logo Apple apparaisse).


Sinon une petite restauration!


----------



## Blade.p (30 Janvier 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @Blade.p, soit le bienvenu!
> Teste ceci:
> 
> Sinon une petite restauration!



Merci, pas de changement à la situation...

Autre question, tu as l'air (sic) de bien connaître :
Je suis en Wifi complet j'ai 3 appareils (book, iMac et Pad), si je supprime un message, il reste sur les 2 autres, chiant aussi...
Une idée ?
Grand merci à toi si tu peux !
Bonne nuit, je suis crevé et j'en ai marre de chercher (à 55 piges, les neurones...).


----------



## lineakd (30 Janvier 2015)

@Blade.p, désolé de ne pas pouvoir t'aider plus, n'étant un utilisateur de facebook.
Pour les messages, parles tu de ceux de l'app messages?
Si oui, j'ai aussi le même problème mais je n'ai pas cherché la cause.


----------



## Blade.p (31 Janvier 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @Blade.p, désolé de ne pas pouvoir t'aider plus, n'étant un utilisateur de facebook.
> Pour les messages, parles tu de ceux de l'app messages?
> Si oui, j'ai aussi le même problème mais je n'ai pas cherché la cause.


Bonjour,
Oui, je parle de messages via MAIL.
Il se passe des choses curieuses, (je ne sais si c'est le serveur Proximus ou bugs de Apple) ?
Mon fils, ce sont parfois des messages gmail qui ne correspondent pas (une page s'ouvre qui ne correspond pas à l'intitulé ou page web en copie)...
Allez, bon WE et merci pour tes réponses !


----------



## lineakd (1 Février 2015)

@Blade.p, donc tu parles de l'app mail et des tes comptes courriel.


> Je suis en Wifi complet j'ai 3 appareils (book, iMac et Pad), si je supprime un message, il reste sur les 2 autres, chiant aussi...


Est-ce que tes comptes sont configurés en imap?


> Mon fils, ce sont parfois des messages gmail qui ne correspondent pas (une page s'ouvre qui ne correspond pas à l'intitulé ou page web en copie)..


Ouvrir l'app réglages/mail, contacts, calendrier/comptes/, sélectionne le compte qui cause problème. Désactive "e-mails" puis referme l'app réglages.
Après ceci:


> "Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'ipad) et fini par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home), jusqu’à ce que le logo Apple apparaisse)


Et au redémarrage, retourne à l'app réglages et ré-active ton compte courriel. Il ne te reste plus que de voir si le problème revient.


----------



## Blade.p (2 Février 2015)

Merci encore, je vais essayer (merde tout cela n'existait pas avant sur Apple) !


----------

